# Collie Jackson died Sunday morning



## tom ga hunter (Aug 8, 2016)

Collie was my friend & gunsmith for 40+ years. A good & honest man.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hate to hear that.  His family and friends are in my prayers.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 8, 2016)

He did some great gunsmithing. Bobby


----------



## Horns (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah. He was a good un. He'd been battling health issues for a while


----------



## jglenn (Aug 8, 2016)

sad news indeed... a great  gunsmith.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 15, 2016)

He was a good man and will be missed. I liked talking with him when I went down there. 

He had a rifle of mine for repair for about a year. I spoke to Colly about it a few months back and he was still planning to get it fixed. I dont know if he did or not, but he never called me.

 I need to get with someone in the family to pick it up. Anyone know who I should call?


----------



## Patchpusher (Aug 18, 2016)

The family asked me to handle getting everybodies firearms back. Give them a couple weeks and then I will be at his shop on Saturdays only. The way it is going to work is the person who's name is on the ticket and the log book will have to be the one picking up.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 20, 2016)

He was my daddy. Thank you all for the kind words. Miss him more and more every day.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 20, 2016)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> He was my daddy. Thank you all for the kind words. Miss him more and more every day.



You will think of things regularly that you will wish you could talk to him about or share with him.  My daddy has been gone for over 22 years and I wanted to tell him something just today.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Milkman said:


> You will think of things regularly that you will wish you could talk to him about or share with him.  My daddy has been gone for over 22 years and I wanted to tell him something just today.



Yes, I already have


----------

